# Needs his teeth cleaned already!



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So Brody is only 3 and already needs a teeth cleaning. 

I've been brushing his teeth faithfully since he was a pup (usually about once a week). Apparently I've failed at that as when I took him in for his 3 year check up he had substantial build up on his back teeth (outer). I think I've been totally missing that part of his teeth. He's also not a chewer which doesn't help. I think I'm going to buy one raw bone and see if he'll chew on that.

So, my poor boy is at the vet getting his teeth cleaned. I'd rather get it done now and start with a clean slate and hopefully get it right this time and avoid this in the future.

Thank goodness my boy loves going to the vet...new people and animals to bestow his loving upon. 

I do think I jinxed myself because I made the mistake of thinking before we went to the vet that I was due for a new pair of glasses. Bye bye glasses, hello vet bill!!

So, any tips on how to get those far back teeth (gums side) sparkly clean?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

On the plus side, when he went in for his vet check the vet he got is a breeder of poodles, shows his dogs and is a conformation judge and he was very pleased with Brody. He said he was everything he likes to see in a Havanese and is just what a Havanese should be. So I felt good about that!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He had to have 5 teeth pulled.

*Anyhow, would still really like some suggestions since I've been brushing his teeth and doing a water additive since he was a puppy and this still has happened. *

Bear in mind I've had zero success getting him to chew on things. I got him a raw bone and he did finally (after 2 hours of periodically licking it) decide to chew on it, but the second there wasn't anymore meat/flesh on it, he was through with it.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I have been brushing Tyler's teeth, faithfully, daily since he was a puppy. He is now just a week shy of 17 and his teeth are great. He has only had to have them cleaned once at about 10 yrs. When the vet saw him in January, she stated that he has the teeth of a 4 yr old. I use a long handled dog toothbrush which has a small head on one end and a large on the other. For his small mouth I, of course, use the small end. I hold up his top gum, put the brush way back, on the outside only, and brush away. I do it only for a couple of seconds each day and it works. He loves it too, so that makes it a lot easier. Now that Brody's teeth have been professionally cleaned, it should be easy to keep up with them, if he's cooperative. Good luck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Of course, Kodi isn't as old as Tyler… he's 5 now, but the vet has said his teeth look great every time he's in. It may be that, just like with people, some dogs just build up more tartar than others. Poor Brody and poor you!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I agree, my Django has had to have his teeth cleaned on a yearly basis despite my daily brushings. He's not a chewer so bones of any sort bore him, he eats his crunchy kibble and occasionally chews a toy or two. He's on a lot of medication and the vets believe this is part of the problem but his mom had bad teeth so i guess he interested that from her. 

He loves to have his teeth brushed, I pull the side of his mouth out and up and get the toothbrush back in his teeth. I sometimes think i am not brushing for long enough. It's weird, his teeth go from great to terrible in a span of a week. 

We too are heading into the vet for a cleaning next month. Envious of all those dog owners who never touch their dogs teeth and they are always white and clean.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I got him a package of chicken necks so hopefully that will help. He loved it.....I don't love him insisting he drag it onto the carpet (I don't have an outside area I can feed him on). Hopefully this will help. I'm not sure how often I should give him one though.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

What's the best product for teeth brushing?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

littlebuddy said:


> I agree, my Django has had to have his teeth cleaned on a yearly basis despite my daily brushings. He's not a chewer so bones of any sort bore him, he eats his crunchy kibble and occasionally chews a toy or two. He's on a lot of medication and the vets believe this is part of the problem but his mom had bad teeth so i guess he interested that from her.
> 
> He loves to have his teeth brushed, I pull the side of his mouth out and up and get the toothbrush back in his teeth. I sometimes think i am not brushing for long enough. It's weird, his teeth go from great to terrible in a span of a week.
> 
> We too are heading into the vet for a cleaning next month. Envious of all those dog owners who never touch their dogs teeth and they are always white and clean.


I'm envious too. In Django's case, I'd be inclined to think it was because of his other health problems and meds. Brody hates having his teeth brushed and isn't cooperative at all (well, for him...he's pretty laid back about things, so him being not cooperative is more like turning his head away rather than anything really difficult to deal with).

I'm really hoping chicken necks a couple of times a week will help matters since that is an easy and inexpensive thing I can do, as gross as it is to me!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I make Emmie eat her duck/turkey/chicken necks outside. They're disgusting but she loves them. :hungry:


----------

